# Verrouillage Bracelet Boucle Sport ?



## Seb42490 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, je souhaite acheter une AW5 Nike mais je me pose la question de quel bracelet choisir car je n'apprécie pas le système de fermeture des bracelets Nike à trous. Mon file en possède une et je ne trouve pas ça pratique et surtout fiable comme verrouillage, au risque de perdre la montre comme cela a failli lui arriver à la piscine. Je me demandais donc comment se verrouillaient ces nouveaux bracelets boucle sport car je n'ai pas trouvé cette info. Un aimant? Un scratch? ou autre? Donc si un possesseur de ce type de bracelet pour me dire car j'ai vu qu'ils existaient déjà en accessoire sur le site Apple. Merci.


----------



## fousfous (14 Septembre 2019)

C'est scratch pour le sport en nylon.
Après j'ai celui à trou et pas de problèmes pour le mettre ou pour tenir, même dans l'eau.


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2019)

C’est étrange parce que le bracelet Sport et son demi frère le Sport Nike ont plutôt bonne réputation sur ce point. L’extrémité du bracelet est bien retenue après avoir été glissée dans le trou prévu dans le bracelet. Ça ne bouge pas et ça n’est pas simple de l’accrocher quelque part. Le Boucle Sport au contraire a l’extrémité libre et elle peut facilement être attrapée par un vêtement ou une lanière de sac, etc.


----------



## Seb42490 (22 Septembre 2019)

J'ai commandé une AW5 Nike avec bracelet boucle sport ! On verra et sinon j'achèterai un autre bracelet .


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2019)

De toute façon dans les 14 premiers jours tu peux facilement faire échanger le bracelet par Apple


----------

